# Google TV integration with DirecTV HR2x boxes



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey all:

I did a search on this topic, and the latest information that I was able to find was from the end of last year. 

I was wondering if the integration between the Logitech Revue (running Google TV) and D* HR2x boxes has improved?? According to what I see, the Dish receiver had a much better integration at release.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Knowing what I know .. I seriously doubt there will be a close integration between Google TV and DIRECTV. Of course, things could change as they often do and I haven't been told anything specific. This is a hunch on my part.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

I *THINK* (not completely positive) that some of the functionality that Google TV uses to integrate with Dish is available with D* in some capacity, based on what I have seen with soft remotes.

In the sample video that I saw, the presenter did a search for "Top Gear", and it came up with results from Youtube, the internet, and "DVR Recordings". They were able to play the DVR recording from the Google TV interface if they went to "DVR Recordings".

Basically the Google TV box acts as a pass-thru device for video/audio and has IR blasters, so it can control the receiver. The missing gap at release was the ability to do stuff like what I mentioned above.

That would be disappointing if D* didn't work with Google, but I wouldn't be completely surprised.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

The SHEF protocols needed to get DVR information is missing. I'm not sure how Google TV could even obtain the content from your DVR to provide a search capability within it.

All of the other elements are available via an Internet link (searching guide information, etc.) but it's external to the DIRECTV box, not integrated. The Google TV box can use SHEF for remote control functionality, and I don't see that aspect changing.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome back Dud


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

Too bad something can't be done to export your information periodically on a PC with DirecTV2PC for the Revue to index.

I don't use the search all that much on my Revue anyways, I'm more of a browser.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Milkman said:


> I was wondering if the integration between the Logitech Revue (running Google TV) and D* HR2x boxes has improved?? According to what I see, the Dish receiver had a much better integration at release.


The integration is made available by the provider, not Google. Since DISH Network beat them to it, I'm guessing it has a very low priority.

I'm thinking there may be greater functionality through an Android app down the road but not to the level of the DISH integration.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

meStevo said:


> Too bad something can't be done to export your information periodically on a PC with DirecTV2PC for the Revue to index.


Why insert a third machine? I can't imagine why Google TV couldn't use SHEF if it were made available.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Just got a Revue last night and no it won't search your dvr recordings but no big deal to me. I just hit the dvr button on it and it shows me the shows I have recorded.

If I search for a show and it finds it then tells me when it is on at a future date it would be nice if it let you record it straight from there. Instead it tells you that you must have a dvr to record the show and then gives you the option to either tune to that channel now (why? if the show is on next week why do I want to tune to the channel now?) or go to the guide where you have to manually search for the show and record it. Would be nice if it took you straight to the show in the guide but oh well.

Other than that I am really liking the Revue.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

harsh said:


> Why insert a third machine? I can't imagine why Google TV couldn't use SHEF if it were made available.


Because I am guessing that requires DirecTV to do something with their boxes, if there was a workaround in the meantime that'd be nice, that's all


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Considering the current decline of Google TV (including the news that returns are exceeding sales), I wouldn't put much hope into its integration.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Considering the current decline of Google TV (including the news that returns are exceeding sales), I wouldn't put much hope into its integration.


That's the decline of an overpriced product (the Logitech Revue), not of GoogleTV... some of the articles about it have been rather heavy handed in connecting the two.

With a large OS revision coming and multiple hardware partners ready to release new hardware once that is out, the platform isn't going anywhere.

Either way, this kind of integration shouldn't be a one-off thing, it really should become the standard and allow other apps and appliances put it to use IMO.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

meStevo said:


> Either way, this kind of integration shouldn't be a one-off thing, it really should become the standard and allow other apps and appliances put it to use IMO.


While I don't necessarily disagree with you, I have to wonder if keeping it in house wouldn't be a more profitable position for the MSOs (DISH, DIRECTV, Comcast, etc.). Remember, it would cost the MSO to provide the integration, and then they would be giving it away for free to a third party who would make any additional revenue. If it can't be monetized in some way, then it's simply not attractive to the MSO.


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> While I don't necessarily disagree with you, I have to wonder if keeping it in house wouldn't be a more profitable position for the MSOs (DISH, DIRECTV, Comcast, etc.). Remember, it would cost the MSO to provide the integration, and then they would be giving it away for free to a third party who would make any additional revenue. If it can't be monetized in some way, then it's simply not attractive to the MSO.


I think you could make a case for better retention/lower churn the more a service is integrated into the lifestyle of a family. Certainly value could be derived without directly monetizing it.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I do consider "value" as a way of monetizing it. I just think the method that MSOs are preferring at the moment is in-house to provide their own way version of value.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Considering the current decline of Google TV (including the news that returns are exceeding sales), I wouldn't put much hope into its integration.


If one were to spend a minute researching one would know that they are referring to returns by distributers not end users. 


meStevo said:


> That's the decline of an overpriced product (the Logitech Revue), not of GoogleTV... some of the articles about it have been rather heavy handed in connecting the two.
> With a large OS revision coming and multiple hardware partners ready to release new hardware once that is out, the platform isn't going anywhere.
> 
> Either way, this kind of integration shouldn't be a one-off thing, it really should become the standard and allow other apps and appliances put it to use IMO.


I don't consider $99.00 overpriced.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Being $99 is what made me jump on it. Well really about $80 something with tax since I used a $20 Best Buy Reward Zone certificate.

Me and the wife are loving it so far.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Personally I consider this a non-issue. I just don't see the GoogleTV product lasting much longer.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Personally I consider this a non-issue. I just don't see the GoogleTV product lasting much longer.


I think that will depend on if they come through with that major update by the end of summer as "promised". If Google TV can finally live up to it's potential, I see no reason why it can not survive.


----------



## narcolept (Mar 1, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Personally I consider this a non-issue. I just don't see the GoogleTV product lasting much longer.


That's an odd statement, with an announcement less than 2 months ago that Google is rolling out an update, more features, and more devices are coming from more manufacturers. Also, adding Samsung and Vizio as partners means more Google TV integrated displays.

Increased rollouts mean more use, similar to Netflix streaming becoming much more widespread when TVs and Blu-ray players with it built in became more prevalent.

Useful to you or not, I don't see it going away.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

betterdan said:


> Being $99 is what made me jump on it.


I ordered one from Amazon, will give it try. It may not work with D* but it will work with my Tivo.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"I WANT MORE" said:


> If one were to spend a minute researching one would know that they are referring to returns by distributers not end users.


Those are returns. Their own remarks were that more are being returned than are being sold.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

narcolept said:


> That's an odd statement, with an announcement less than 2 months ago that Google is rolling out an update, more features, and more devices are coming from more manufacturers. Also, adding Samsung and Vizio as partners means more Google TV integrated displays.
> 
> Increased rollouts mean more use, similar to Netflix streaming becoming much more widespread when TVs and Blu-ray players with it built in became more prevalent.
> 
> Useful to you or not, I don't see it going away.


I'm somewhat in agreement with Stuart here .. As the belt gets tighter around what is available, Google TV's reach will shrink. Now, on the flip side, if they start integrating with providers as a Pay Service (IPTV), then there is some wiggle room. But then I see it more of a standalone product than a product integrated with other providers .. Would it really be the same thing at that point? :shrug:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> I'm somewhat in agreement with Stuart here .. As the belt gets tighter around what is available, Google TV's reach will shrink. Now, on the flip side, if they start integrating with providers as a Pay Service (IPTV), then there is some wiggle room. But then I see it more of a standalone product than a product integrated with other providers .. Would it really be the same thing at that point? :shrug:


With Vizio and Samsung coming on board with Sony and a planned major upgrade set for sometime in the next 60 days, I think Google TV may have one more chance left to either be a success.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I ordered one from Amazon, will give it try. It may not work with D* but it will work with my Tivo.


It does work with Directv, just not as complete as it could, but it doesn't really feel crippled to me.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

betterdan said:


> It does work with Directv, just not as complete as it could, but it doesn't really feel crippled to me.


Can you talk more about this? Can you talk to the extent of the compatibility?


----------



## meStevo (Jul 23, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> I don't consider $99.00 overpriced.


It was originally $299, a price point that has a lot less tolerance for not delivering on expectations.



Milkman said:


> Can you talk more about this? Can you talk to the extent of the compatibility?


It just doesn't integrate with the DVR. With Dish you can schedule, record, and search recordings (for $4/mo paid to Dish). I rarely if ever do any of those things so it's a non-issue for me.

Without integration, you can plow through guide content and tune to channels all via the Revue, but if you want to record something you have to do it through the receiver. You can do this with the Revue keyboard too, it can control nearly everything in your home stereo. Can also download apps on the popular phone OSes that will control the Revue and therefore control the whole living room.

Searching for a show may tell you it's on at 4pm, but all you can do without integration is tune to that channel now. The Revue does not know what's on a D* DVR, but if you have integration and search for a show and it's there, it will list it in the results and you're a click away from playing it. I wish this search indexed Netflix... that'd be awesome. Instead we have http://Clicker.com (or for the Revue, it's http://tv.clicker.com/) which helps with things like that.

It's a nice device when it runs well, my problems with it were price (solved) and performance, and given the extra life and performance I was able to get out of my original Droid I am hopeful that Honeycomb will breathe new life into this device. Sometimes things like HBOGo are painful to use, but Amazon VOD, Netflix, the occasional network streaming (bought Twonky to help with this) and web browsing rarely give me problems. As a result $299 was a bit too much, but at $99 if Honeycomb can improve performance it's a steal.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Wow so Dish customers have to pay $4 extra a month just so they can search whats on their dvr and be able to have one click recording? Then I'm glad they didn't include that in the Directv integration, that's ridiculous. 
If I want to see what is on my DVR I can just push the DVR button on the keyboard and paying $4 just so I don't have to look in the guide for a show that it just told me the channel and date/time for to record is crazy.
I feel even better about the Revue after reading that :grin:


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I ordered the Revue from Amazon now that the price is $99 (or less) and Logitech has said they'll be upgrading it to Android 3.1 with the app store (soon?). I'm hoping this is a better option than simply plugging one of my Android tablets into my system and still being able to use a bluetooth keyboard/touchpad to control it. 

This will go in a bedroom where the TV is a few years old. In my Office, the new LG TV is "smart", and with web access/netflix/hulu/cinemanow/games/etc.. I'm not sure there is anything the Revue will do that this TV won't. Looking to compare the two helped justify spending the $99 (free with amazon points).


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

betterdan said:


> Wow so Dish customers have to pay $4 extra a month just so they can search whats on their dvr and be able to have one click recording? Then I'm glad they didn't include that in the Directv integration, that's ridiculous.


I can't believe Dish charges for this functionality!!! That is ridiculous. I am not interested in paying D* for something that is no more than making an API available to external devices, so if D* was to charge for this, I wouldn't be interested either.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Just downloaded the Logitech Harmony app last night for my Android phone and also for my wife's ipad2. Works great and pretty cool on my phone that I can use my voice to do searches for movies or shows or even internet web pages. The ipad2 of course can't do that but the larger screen is cool. I was thinking about maybe getting the smaller keyboard/remote but no need to now with the app on the ipad (the Android phone screen is too small to use all the time)

I had downloaded the Google TV Remote app first and it was ok but wasn't as nice as the Logitech Harmony app.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

betterdan said:


> Just downloaded the Logitech Harmony app last night for my Android phone and also for my wife's ipad2. Works great and pretty cool on my phone that I can use my voice to do searches for movies or shows or even internet web pages. The ipad2 of course can't do that but the larger screen is cool. I was thinking about maybe getting the smaller keyboard/remote but no need to now with the app on the ipad (the Android phone screen is too small to use all the time)
> 
> I had downloaded the Google TV Remote app first and it was ok but wasn't as nice as the Logitech Harmony app.


I just bought the Google TV box on amazon.com. I've been curious about it and, at $99, I've got nothing to lose. Might even keep it if I find some reason to. I gather that the Google TV is a better choice than the Logitech box? I just read some very bad reviews about the Logitech box.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, there's apparently a V2 Google TV box under development. More *here*.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

rich584 said:


> I gather that the Google TV is a better choice than the Logitech box? I just read some very bad reviews about the Logitech box.
> 
> Rich


They are one and the same > http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-Companion-Google-Keyboard-Controller/dp/B0040QE98O, the competing standalone box that incorporates Google TV is the Sony-NSZ-GT1 > http://www.amazon.com/Sony-NSZ-GT1-...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1312391239&sr=1-3.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

For those who have the Revue: how exactly does it work? I plug my DVR in, then the Revue goes into my receiver...do I need to have the Revue on every time I want to watch my DVR then? Can I still use my D* remote to use the DVR's guide and set recordings?

If the Revue can't record on its own, I'm trying to figure out what I exactly I need it for....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> FWIW, there's apparently a V2 Google TV box under development. More *here*.


Guess I'll send that Google box I just bought back as soon as I get it. I suppose the $99 price is just a way to dump the version 1 boxes? Hadn't shipped, just canceled it. Thanx again.

Rich


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

DMRI2006 said:


> For those who have the Revue: how exactly does it work? I plug my DVR in, then the Revue goes into my receiver...do I need to have the Revue on every time I want to watch my DVR then? Can I still use my D* remote to use the DVR's guide and set recordings?
> 
> If the Revue can't record on its own, I'm trying to figure out what I exactly I need it for....


The Revue stays on all the time.
Yes you can still use your tv remote just as you always have. You can use your dvr to record, search shows etc. Now if you use the Revue to search for a show it will search the tv listings, internet, Amazon, Youtube etc. 
If it finds a tv listing it will let you know the channel date and time it is on but you can't record it from there with Directv, it will just send you back to the Directv guide and you find the channel date and time of the show then click record on the Revue's keyboard (or your remote). With Dish it is more integrated from what I understand to where when it finds a tv listing you can click to record right then instead of being sent back to the guide to find it manually. This will cost you a $4 a month charge from Dish though which is pretty ridiculous.

The Revue right now is good for web surfing on the tv, Netflix, Amazon VOD, Pandora, video chat (if you have the expensive HD camera) and doing searches for things across tv listings, the web, You tube, Amazon VOD etc.
It also can supposedly stream files from your computer. I say supposedly because it sucks on mine. Can only play a couple of videos on mine, my music doesn't show up at all but it does seem like all my pictures are showing up from my computer. This part definately needs work.
It should have more capabilities after the update and being able to access more apps.

To me the best parts are the web surfing from the couch and I love the Netflix interface along with the keyboard, touchpad controller.


----------



## Madhatter01 (May 22, 2007)

The specs on Google Tv 2.0 are the same as the Logitech Revue. Both are Intel Ce 4150 cpu's. Honeycomb is going to be out soon on the Revue. No need to return!


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

betterdan said:


> The Revue stays on all the time.
> Yes you can still use your tv remote just as you always have. You can use your dvr to record, search shows etc. Now if you use the Revue to search for a show it will search the tv listings, internet, Amazon, Youtube etc.
> If it finds a tv listing it will let you know the channel date and time it is on but you can't record it from there with Directv, it will just send you back to the Directv guide and you find the channel date and time of the show then click record on the Revue's keyboard (or your remote). With Dish it is more integrated from what I understand to where when it finds a tv listing you can click to record right then instead of being sent back to the guide to find it manually. This will cost you a $4 a month charge from Dish though which is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thank you! You answered everything I needed to know. Sounds like it's worth my $100.


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

betterdan said:


> It also can supposedly stream files from your computer. I say supposedly because it sucks on mine. Can only play a couple of videos on mine, my music doesn't show up at all but it does seem like all my pictures are showing up from my computer. This part definately needs work.


Have you tried tvmobili? I can get all my music and pictures from my Mac's to Google TV using the Logitech Media Player app.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

scandalous said:


> Have you tried tvmobili? I can get all my music and pictures from my Mac's to Google TV using the Logitech Media Player app.


Nope haven't tried anything else. So I just download tvmobili to the computer and install it? No need to do anything on the Revue side?
If this works it would be great however it should just work as is but maybe with the next update...


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Madhatter01 said:


> The specs on Google Tv 2.0 are the same as the Logitech Revue. Both are Intel Ce 4150 cpu's. Honeycomb is going to be out soon on the Revue. No need to return!


Sure seems to be the truth although I've seen CE4100 not 4150

This review says they are using CE4100 for 2.0
http://androidcommunity.com/google-tv-2-0-fishtank-program-leaks-20110622/
They also say "The updated version of Google TV - running on Ice Cream Sandwich, we're led to believe "

Now this link http://www.sleetherz.com/android-news/google-tv-2-0-sneak-peak-on-the-software-and-hardware/3931/
lists the Google 2.0 specs and says it has a faster chipset but then goes on to say it is using the CE4100

The 2.0 hardware is supposed to have more inputs and outputs than the first one so if someone (like my coworker) wants component connections they should be happy. I only need HDMI so I don't care.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

> Nope haven't tried anything else. So I just download tvmobili to the computer and install it? No need to do anything on the Revue side?
> If this works it would be great however it should just work as is but maybe with the next update...


What's the scoop on updating...anything I need to do out of the box or just wait until they issue a firmware update?


----------



## ozonedan (Dec 27, 2005)

I WANT MORE said:


> I ordered one from Amazon, will give it try. It may not work with D* but it will work with my Tivo.


Are you sure it will work with Tivo? The last time I looked, the Tivo wasn't listed as a compatable DVR.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

scandalous said:


> Have you tried tvmobili? I can get all my music and pictures from my Mac's to Google TV using the Logitech Media Player app.


Downloaded TVmobili when I got home from work last night and it does allow me to select the folders I want to share. I had to open a couple ports but now the Revue sees whatever files are in those folders. Works good except the music cover art is all wrong. No idea why it shows Barbara Mandrell for Ozzy, Gladys Knight and the Pips for AC DC, Barry Manilow for KISS !rolling is this some kind of sick joke? If the cover art wasn't so screwed up this would be a great solution.

DMRI2006 mine grabbed an update right out of the box when setting it up. As for the forthcoming update to Honeycomb or whatever it will be, you just have to wait...


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

ozonedan said:


> Are you sure it will work with Tivo? The last time I looked, the Tivo wasn't listed as a compatable DVR.


Several folks in the Tivo forums are using it and stating that it works just fine.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Madhatter01 said:


> The specs on Google Tv 2.0 are the same as the Logitech Revue. Both are Intel Ce 4150 cpu's. Honeycomb is going to be out soon on the Revue. No need to return!


Did you read *Steve's* post? New box? I should buy the older version? Nah.

You find folks you can trust on this forum and it's foolish not to listen to them, I think. I can wait. Let's see if that new box is more expensive and this is just a dump to get rid of the old boxes.

Rich


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Did you read *Steve's* post? New box? I should buy the older version? Nah.


FWIW, wasn't making a recommendation, but the extra ports may be important for some. As they say at the end of the article, tho:


> Again, this is an incredibly early look, so take it for what you will.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Steve said:


> FWIW, wasn't making a recommendation, but the extra ports may be important for some. As they say at the end of the article, tho:


Glad, I am, that you posted that link.

Rich


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Logitech REVUE Review

Got mine from TigerDirect yesterday and played with it a bit last night. For $99 it's okay, but nothing to get too excited about. I wasn't all that impressed with the web browsing - it's pretty slow and I found scrolling/clicking/navigating around the screen a bit awkward. I sure wouldn't have paid $299 for it, but at $99 it compares favorably to the roku and other boxes. 

I have a WD Live that was also around this price (or was it $79? can't remember) and for Netflix, Amazon, etc, they're about the same. I like the way the WD mounts by network file shares better than the way the Logitech Revue does.

Overall, I think using an old PC with a wireless keyboard or a Mac Mini is probably a much better experience than using one of these $99 boxes right now.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

> Let's see if that new box is more expensive and this is just a dump to get rid of the old boxes.


Seems to me they're hanging their hopes for this format's future on the $99 price point and the 2.0 update, not what's coming after it. From what I've been able to read, it's not so much a "dump" to clear out stock to get new units in as it is a last-ditch attempt (seemingly) at simply creating an audience to begin with. From all accounts the whole Google TV thing has pretty much been a fiscal disaster for the companies involved in terms of poor sales. If they can't improve the current product and make it more marketable with the $99 price tag, you wonder why they'd keep going based on the losses they've sustained to date.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

betterdan said:


> Sure seems to be the truth although I've seen CE4100 not 4150
> 
> This review says they are using CE4100 for 2.0
> http://androidcommunity.com/google-tv-2-0-fishtank-program-leaks-20110622/
> ...


2.0 could be a 4100, but both those articles and the one I quoted were careful to say the "development platform" is 4100, meaning it's _possible _the finished product will have a newer chipset that's compatible with the 4100. Just sayin'.


----------



## Madhatter01 (May 22, 2007)

betterdan said:


> Sure seems to be the truth although I've seen CE4100 not 4150
> 
> This review says they are using CE4100 for 2.0
> http://androidcommunity.com/google-tv-2-0-fishtank-program-leaks-20110622/
> ...


Intel Ce4100 is probably just reference to that series of cpu's. CE4150 is the highest end model of that series. You want the CE4150.

Atom CE4100 1200 MHz	200 MHz	512 7 W	
FC-BGA 951
Atom CE4130 1200 MHz	200 MHz	512 7 W	
FC-BGA 951
Atom CE4150 1200 MHz	400 MHz	512 7 W	
FC-BGA 951


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

I got the Sony NSZ-GT1 BluRay at a fair price on E-bay. IIRC, some third-party merchant or Sony was including these players as a bonus with Sony 3D TVs (lack of 3D capability may explain why some got on E-bay). Mine appeared as advertised: new in-the-box, never opened. The remote is not backlit and the player is not 3D capable although many suggest Sony could enable it like they did with PS3.

Initially, Sony was telling me that there is no third-party backlit remote for it. Now they say the Logitech mini for the Revue will pair with it. They would not guarantee the Logitech Harmony App from the Android Market would work; I tried it anyway and it did not work (got no further than searching for Logitech devices on my network and the manual IP address was not successful either). But there is a Google TV Remote which does work with my Android phone's QWERTY slider (Samsung Epic 4G; go figure! I couldn't get Samsung's Andriod remote app to work with the slide-out QWERTY; the slide-out just closes the APP!).

I may give the Logitech remote a try but I do have limited access HDMI-CEC +Anynet with my Samsung TV & third-party remotes even through my connected AVR with or w/o power (my HDMI path is NSZ-GT1 to AVR with TV as the HDMI output device); I'm just missing some of the transport controls & mouse pointer but I would think those with recent Sony TVs will have better HDMI transport controls than I do with a Samsung TV. 

Many have complained about the optical sensor of the Sony remote but I've found it works well at max sensitivity and when it stops sensing, my T-shirt is sufficient enough to wipe the sensor to remove the oil from my fingers that eventually clogs the optical sensor.

I tried the DirecTv integration; it works, but much too slow to get to watching TV from STANDBY if using the ECO power saver which greatly increases startup times for blurays. I did not try faster startup mode with DirecTv, just thought for ECO reasons, I should have the ability to bypass excess power draw by eliminating devices for watching TV via headphones. I have AVR STANDBY HDMI pass-through capability for the NSZ-GT1 to TV but not DirecTv due to lack of HDMI controls which also disabled HDMI pass-through when DirecTv was connected to the NSZ-GT1.

As far as streaming is concerned, the NSZ-GT1 is the better Netflix streamer compared to my Samsung PN58C800 TV or HTiB HT-C6930W with integrated BDP. The Samsungs tend to get jittery or throw in black frames when streaming from HD from Netflix but Google TV streams perfectly, including recovering seamlessly from a prolonged pause without introducing even more jitter and blank video frames. The buffer seems to be a larger than the Samsung TV and bluray get so there seems to be a better viewing experience. The NSZ-GT1 also has more onboard memory (8GB as opposed to Samsung's 1 GB). To be fair to Samsung, Netflix streaming is the only streaming service I have issues with. Initially it was only the TV with blinking issues that it didn't see though the BDP. But now both have HD jitter issues while the TV's Netflix app still has the blinking issue as well as HD jitter. The TV plays Amazon Prime HD flawlessly; no hiccups induced by pausing long periods or scanning.

I wanted a Sony BDP because the Samsung BDP above tends to find read errors on some standard discs I've rented from Netflix (some were visibly scratched and some appeared to be pristene) while my standard Sony disc would play the same disc with absolutely no problem; go figure! I took a chance on this being as good as Google 2.0 when the f/w is upgraded. I too was confused by the Intel Atom processor version that the 2.0 be built with. I needed a another streamer and BDP; this was a good price-point and so far the speed is adequate even for web browsing, but slower than my PC. The bluray player has performed flawlessly thus far. I do hope Sony adds 3D capability but it has never been implied or promised, just suggested by users.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

Well, I just got mine going and so far it is SWEET. Worth the $99.00 just for the universal remote capabilities.
Don't ask, I haven't had a chance to run it through the paces yet.
More to come.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I WANT MORE said:


> Well, I just got mine going and so far it is SWEET. Worth the $99.00 just for the universal remote capabilities.
> Don't ask, I haven't had a chance to run it through the paces yet.
> More to come.


Any additional thoughts?

I'm thinking about one of these at the $99 price point. I'm very interested in your 'universal remote' statement. It's certainly a lot less than most Harmony remotes.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

DMRI2006 said:


> Seems to me they're hanging their hopes for this format's future on the $99 price point and the 2.0 update, not what's coming after it. From what I've been able to read, it's not so much a "dump" to clear out stock to get new units in as it is a last-ditch attempt (seemingly) at simply creating an audience to begin with. From all accounts the whole Google TV thing has pretty much been a fiscal disaster for the companies involved in terms of poor sales. If they can't improve the current product and make it more marketable with the $99 price tag, you wonder why they'd keep going based on the losses they've sustained to date.


I own several different kinds of these boxes - an original AppleTV box (hacked) a Western Digital WDTV box and the Logitech Review as well as a Sony BluRay player with some limited internet capabilities. I've mainly bought them to play around with.

None of them really stand out, they all have their limitations. I was especially disappointed by the Revue (googletv). For $99 its not bad, but the web browsing feature is pretty awful.

I have serious doubts that any of these stand-alone boxes is going to do very well. Most people don't want yet another box to hook up to their TV. The real opportunity here is for this sort of technology to be build into either the cable/sat DVR or into the TV itself.


----------



## DMRI2006 (Jun 13, 2006)

mreposter said:


> I own several different kinds of these boxes - an original AppleTV box (hacked) a Western Digital WDTV box and the Logitech Review as well as a Sony BluRay player with some limited internet capabilities. I've mainly bought them to play around with.
> 
> None of them really stand out, they all have their limitations. I was especially disappointed by the Revue (googletv). For $99 its not bad, but the web browsing feature is pretty awful.
> 
> I have serious doubts that any of these stand-alone boxes is going to do very well. Most people don't want yet another box to hook up to their TV. The real opportunity here is for this sort of technology to be build into either the cable/sat DVR or into the TV itself.


I have a couple of boxes -- a Patriot Box Office and an Asus OPlay -- both for streaming content off my network drives. They aren't flashy but they work fine, and after reading more about the Revue, apparently they both are a_ lot_ more capable in that regard than the Revue is.

I was going to buy a Revue but I think I'm going to hold off after reading comments about how bad the web browsing is and the fact that the update is forthcoming. If it pans out and improves functionality, I'd bite under $100, but there doesn't seem to be any big need for me to purchase something a lot of people seem to feel "isn't there yet" and might not ever be. Plus it's not as if it's going to sell out anytime soon -- there could be mass firesales given the amount of unsold units they apparently have out there down the line. Might be worth holding out for.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

I picked one up and have been trying it out a few days. I'm new to these type of products. It does have some cool features but I'll most likely return its and either get a Bluray player with the apps I need or checkout a ROKU. Google seems to keep putting off the software update so it is hard to tell if it will help much or not.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Check out the Blu-ray before you buy it. . . I was disappointed in the apps on the Sony I got. . . plays BRD great but Netflix pq is bad, uTube is 1/3 the screen (HR does better). . 

and check out Apple TV. If you have any iPx or Apple devices the AirPlay alone is worth it.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Yea I was disappointed too with my Sony's blu ray player Netflix app. It works but the box art for the movies is small (even on a 55" tv) and searching with the remote blows more crap than Oprah after a Taco Bell feast. The picture quality is good but the interface isn't so hot. You Tube on it also has a small screen like dennis mentioned. Don't mind the Youtube thing much but Netflix is a hell of a lot better on the Logitech Revue now.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Hmmm... maybe I need to use more of my 30 days to check the Revue out further. How's the Roku?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> I picked one up and have been trying it out a few days. I'm new to these type of products. It does have some cool features but I'll most likely return its and either get a Bluray player with the apps I need or checkout a ROKU. Google seems to keep putting off the software update so it is hard to tell if it will help much or not.


Please give the Samsung BD players a chance. I seem to be the only one on the forum that has one, actually three, and they simply blow away the Rokus, Apple TVs and the rest of the boxes and are even better than the Sony and Panny BD players. The way they upscale streaming content from NetFlix is amazing compared to all the other devices I have tried.

There is still a lot to dislike about the Sammy BD players, but in the end, PQ is what I look for and no other device I've used can come close to the Sammys.

You can get a Sammy 5500 for less than $100 on Amazon.

Rich


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Please give the Samsung BD players a chance. I seem to be the only one on the forum that has one, actually three, and they simply blow away the Rokus, Apple TVs and the rest of the boxes and are even better than the Sony and Panny BD players. The way they upscale streaming content from NetFlix is amazing compared to all the other devices I have tried.
> 
> There is still a lot to dislike about the Sammy BD players, but in the end, PQ is what I look for and no other device I've used can come close to the Sammys.
> 
> ...


I'll check them out, I'm also looking at the Panny BDT-110. PQ and sound are key for me.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> I'll check them out, I'm also looking at the Panny BDT-110. PQ and sound are key for me.


I purchased the Panny 110 and sent it back very quickly and bought another 5500. Didn't come close to the Sammy. Wasn't much different than the Panny BD65, which I thought was the best Net box until I stumbled upon the Sammy.

Rich


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Please give the Samsung BD players a chance. I seem to be the only one on the forum that has one, actually three, and they simply blow away the Rokus, Apple TVs and the rest of the boxes and are even better than the Sony and Panny BD players. The way they upscale streaming content from NetFlix is amazing compared to all the other devices I have tried.


I also have a Samsung BD player (the 6500, if I recall correctly), and I'm also very happy with the picture quality of Netflix streaming through it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trainman said:


> I also have a Samsung BD player (the 6500, if I recall correctly), and I'm also very happy with the picture quality of Netflix streaming through it.


Finally!!! I was beginning to think I was the only one with a Sammy BD player. Have you tried the other Net box options?

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

rich584 said:


> Finally!!! I was beginning to think I was the only one with a Sammy BD player. Have you tried the other Net box options?
> 
> Rich


Well, ah, er, I have one! Didn't realize how great it was! Will watch more, tonight.  And, no, other than 'Flix on the Sammy plasma I have, didn't try others.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Finally!!! I was beginning to think I was the only one with a Sammy BD player. Have you tried the other Net box options?
> 
> Rich


I like my WD Live Plus boxes. I have one in my home theater, and also one in the bedroom. The Netflix quality is great, and they have the latest Netflix API, which includes Dolby 5.1. Hulu Plus quality is also very good.

I also have a Sony BD player in my home theater room, but I don't use that for Netflix.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Athlon646464 said:


> I like my WD Live Plus boxes. I have one in my home theater, and also one in the bedroom. The Netflix quality is great, and they have the latest Netflix API, which includes Dolby 5.1. Hulu Plus quality is also very good.
> 
> I also have a Sony BD player in my home theater room, but I don't use that for Netflix.


NetFlix is taking a long time to authorize all the boxes for 1080p and 5.1. I still get 1080p upscaled on the Sammys, but no 5.1 yet. Most of the streaming content on NetFlix isn't HD anyway, so I'm satisfied with the upscaled picture.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Well, ah, er, I have one! Didn't realize how great it was! Will watch more, tonight.  And, no, other than 'Flix on the Sammy plasma I have, didn't try others.


Try the first season of SVU, on every box that I tried, including the Panny BDs, the picture was washed out. On the Sammy, it's very vivid and clear. I don't like a lot of things about the Sammys, but the PQ is the best I've seen. For the price, anyway.

Rich


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

rich584 said:


> Finally!!! I was beginning to think I was the only one with a Sammy BD player. Have you tried the other Net box options?


Haven't tried anything else at home. I've got friends who do Netflix through the Roku box and through a PlayStation -- interfaces seem fine, but I can't really compare the picture quality, since they don't have HD. :eek2:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trainman said:


> Haven't tried anything else at home. I've got friends who do Netflix through the Roku box and through a PlayStation -- interfaces seem fine, but I can't really compare the picture quality, since they don't have HD. :eek2:


You really have to compare the Sammys to other streaming NetFlix boxes to see the difference in PQ. Even the old Cheers isn't bad to watch on the Sammys.

One of the biggest comparisons I made that convinced me that I wasn't imagining the whole thing was watching the newest _Star Trek_ on a Panny BD65 and the Sammy 5500. Huge difference in PQ. That _Star Trek_ isn't offered in HD (720p) by NetFlix streaming.

Rich


----------



## Bearxor (Oct 7, 2010)

The GTV itself is pretty disappointing.

Everything that's browser based is SLOW. YouTube, HBOGo and just regular web browsing is clunky and barely useful. The Netflix interface looks like it's ripped straight from an Android phone. Very grey and very clunkily arranged. The built-in video player will not play mkv's. I keep hitting the back button when I meant to press the mouse click on the keyboard.

On the plus side, the keyboard is very nice. Being able to throw the TV in the corner and surf the web is somewhat useful in a world without iPads. The search for stuff that's on works. I like how it says how much is left. I like how you can control the receiver and a/v receiver from the keyboard.

I'll probably return it and buy a second-gen AppleTV and wait for a jailbreak and load XBMC on it. I'm just hoping the next ATV has a pass thru like the Revue. That would be really handy.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

so, since i just picked up a logitech revue with the drop to $99 and in anticipation of honeycomb, i started searching on this topic and had the following thought...

honeycomb = android market on revue. why wouldn't someone (or directv themselves) be able to write an android app to interface with the dvr that way, using the technology they already have in place for remote scheduling and whole-home dvr? that way they wouldn't need to really do anything with the existing software on the boxes, and we'd get similar integration to what dish has...

for example, currently searching for a program that's on in the future brings up a dialog that says you need to use the actual guide to search for it. why couldn't there be something written that would use some technology like the already existing directv android app that would set the recording using the remote scheduling feature?

same premise for searching dvr recordings - with my ipad, i can search the playlist and press a button to bring the recording up on the tv...why shouldn't google tv be able to do that? of course, i'm assuming there will eventually be a directv app for honeycomb (and the tablets that run it) that's similar to the ipad app. if so, why shouldn't it be able to do these things?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

"matty8199" said:


> same premise for searching dvr recordings - with my ipad, i can search the playlist and press a button to bring the recording up on the tv...why shouldn't google tv be able to do that?


 Your Google TV can do all of these things with your DirecTV DVR, but D* doesn't allow that to happen.

I sort of doubt that D* will ever have the level of integration that Dish does with Google TV.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't suppose the Controller can substitute for a universal remote, can it? I mean if I were going to buy a UR for say $75, I wouldn't expect the same functionality from the Revue's Controller that comes with the $99 Revue. 

I'd want to control my Pioneer AVR and may build some macros.


----------



## I WANT MORE (Oct 3, 2006)

I don't believe it uses macros but it does control my Pioneer Avr.


----------

